# Clear liqiuds for colonoscopy on tuesday



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all, Tomorrow I have to go on clear liquids for my colonoscopy on tuesday. I was just wondering what the prep is like? Will I get cramps once it starts to work? How long will I be in the bathroom? Write Back Soon Leah


----------

